# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من الرحلات المغربية ... أشرف جلال بن أودينة

## العاصمي من الجزائر

جاء في مجّلة الإصلاح السلفية الجزائرية السنة الرابعة العدد الحادي والعشرون رجب /شعبان 1431 ه الموافق ل جويلية أوت 2010 هذا المقال الماتع عن رحلات المغاربة في طلب العلم والسياحة وغيرها من المقاصد وما رووه عن رحلاتهم تلك من فرائد ونوادر وما زيّنها من اخبار واشعار فعزمت على نسخه ونقله إليكم وقد اتممت نسخه عن الاصل في مجلسين بعد صلاة العصر والمغرب فلتتفضّلوه مشكورين :
من الرحلات المغربية

أشرف جلال بن أودينة

تزحر خزانة المذهب المالكي للمغاربة بكنوز من الفنون والعلوم ، ومن جواهر تلك الفنون (أدب الرحلة) ، الّذي يعدّ امتدادا لرحلة أهل الحديث .
والنّاظر في رحلاتهم يجد أنّ أرواحهم تطير بأجنحة الشّوق إلى ذلك المكان وتقطع علائق الأهل والأوطان بل كان يدبّ بين الجلد والعضام دبيب تلك المشاعر العظام من شوق لبيت الله الحرام .
وقد دوّنوا رحلاتهم بنثر بديع فوائد فقهيّة وأشعارعذبة مع لقاء بأهل العلم كما أخذوا إجازات مسندي عصرهم مع ما زيّن رحلاتهم من غرائب ونوادر تطرب الأسماع .
هذا وقد عزمت على جمع تلك الرّحلات في ثبت مستقلّ مع غقتناص ما فيها من فوائد والتقاط ما حوته من درر وجواهر ، وأذكر في هذا المقام بعضا منها فأقول :
- من أشهر الرّحلات المغربيّة على الإطلاق رحلة ابن بطّوطة .

وهي الرحلة المسمّاة : (تحفة النّظّار في غرائب الأمصار وعجائب الأسفار)(1) وقد ترجمت إلى عدد من اللّغات منها البرتغالية والفرنسية والإنجليزية ، ومن العجيب أن لقّبته جمعيّة (كمبرج) في كتبها وأطلسها بأمير الرّحّالين المسلمين .
وابن بطّوطة هو شرف الدّين أبو عبد الله محمّد ابن عبد الله بن محمّد بن إبراهيم اللواتي ثمّ الطّنجي المتوفّي سنة (777 ه) ، دوّن فيها ما شاهده في رحلته من الأمصار كبلاد العراق ومصر والشّام واليمن والهند والصّين وأواسط إفريقية في بلاد السودان وفي الأندلس ، أملاها بأمر من السلطان أبي عنان (2) . من ملوك بني مدين على الشّيخ محمّد ابن جزيّ (3) الكلبي . ولد صاحب (القوانين الفقهية)..
وقال صاحب (الدرر الكامنة) : (قرأت بخطّ ابن مرزوق أنّ أبا عبد الله ابن جزي نمّق رحلته وحرّرها بأمر السّلطان أبي عنان وكان البلقيني رماه بالكذب فبرّأه ابن مرزوق) .
قال ابن جزي في المقدمة :
(ونقلت معاني كلام الشّيخ أبي عبد الله بألفاظ موفية للمقاصد الّتي قصدها ، موضّحة للمعاني الّتي اعتمدها) .
ويقول في آخر الكتاب : (انتهى ما لخّصته من تقييد الشّيخ أبي عبد الله محمد بن بطوطة) .
وابن بطّوطة قبوريّ تفيض رحلته بأخبار المتصوّفين والأولياء وخوارقهم وكراماتهم مما تمجه الأسماع وتنفر عنه الطّباع .
وفي رحلته هذه كذب على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وذكر أنّه حضر يوم الجمعة وابن تيمية يعظ النّاس على منبر الجامع ونزل من درجة المنبر وهو يقول إنّ الله ينزل إلى السّماء الدنيا كنزولي هذا .. إلى آخر الإفتراء .
وأكبر دليل على أنّ ابن بطوطة –غفر الله له- كذب على ابن تيمية كما قال محقّق الرّحلة الدكتور على المنتصر الكتّاني : (هذا محض افتراء على الشيخ رحمه الله ، فإنّه كان قد سجن بقلعة دمشق قبل مجيء ابن بطّوطة إليها بأكثر من شهر ، فقد اتّفق المؤرّخون أنّه اعتقل بقلعة دمشق لآخر مرّة في اليوم السّادس من شعبان سنة (726 ه) ولم يخرج من السّجن إلاّ ميتا ، بينما ذكر المؤلّف –ابن بطّوطة- في الصفحة (102) من كتابه أنّه وصل دمشق في التّاسع من رمضان)  اه .
وابن بطّوطة لم يسمع من ابن تيمية ولم يجتمع به فكيف تصحّ رؤيته له والسّماع منه وابن تيمية ما صعد المنبر يوما لوعظ النّاس كما هو مقرّر في سيرته (4) .
والباعث على الكذب على شيخ الإسلام أنّ ابن بطّوطة قبوريّ يهوى المزارات أمّا موقف ابن تيمية من الزيّارة البدعيّة فمعروف مشهور .
ومن أعذب رحلات المغاربة : 
الرّحلة المسمّاة (تاج المفرق في تحلية علماء المشرق) (5) .

وهي رحلة الشيخ العلاّمة خالد بن عيسى ابن أحمد بن إبراهيم ابن أحمد بن علي بن خالد البلوي المالكي (ت نحو 765 ه) ، وهي رحلة بديعة النّثر حسنة الزّيّ عذبة الريّ مرصّعة بجواهر الأشعار .
قال في مقدّمته : هذا تقييد ، أطلعه عون من الله وتأييد ، قصدت به ضبط موارد الرّحلة الحجازيّة ، وذكر معاهد الوجهة المشرقيّة ، جعلها الله تعالى في ذاته وابتغاء مرضاته ، بمنّه وكرمه ، وألمت مع ذلك بذكر بعض الشيوخ من العلماء الفضلاء الّذين يطئون ذيول البلاغة ، ويجرون فضول البراعة ، ولهم كلام يتألّق منه شعاع الشّرق ، ويترقرق عليه صفاء العقل ، وينبثّ فيه فرند الحكمة ، ويعرض على حلى البيان ، وينقش في فصّ الزّمان ، ويحفظ على وجه الدهر ، ويفضح عقال الدّر ، ويخجل نور الشمس والبدر ، وألمعت بذكر نبذ من فوائدهم ، واختيار طرف من أناشيدهم ، ومزجتها بما جرت إليه العبارة ، وحسنت فيه الإشارة ، مع قطع الشّعر المناسبة قطع النور ، المنتظمة من جواهر اللّفظ ، البعيدة الغور ، الغريبة الحفظ ، الآخذة من الحسن بأوفر الحظّ ، مقتديا في ذلك كلّه بقول القائل :
قالوا خذ العين من كلّ فقلت لهم 
.............................. في العين فضل ولكن ناظر العين
حرفان في ألف طومار مسودة
............................ وربما لم تجد في العين حرفين

ولمّا بوّبت ما ألّفت ، ورصعت ما جمعت ، وشعشعت ما وضعت ، فجاء كما تراه حسن الزّيّ ، عذب الريّ ، عالي القدر ، غالي الدّر ، مسبوك الحلية والتّبر ، فيه للمسمع مراد ، وللفكر معاد ، وللألباب مسرح ومرتاد ، سميته : ب (تاج المفرق في تحلية علماء المشرق) ، ودعوت الله تعالى في مواطن الإجابة ، أن يوفّقني فيه للإجادة والإصابة ، وأن ينفع به كلّ من يلتمس النّفع به في المطالعة أو الكتابة ، وهو سبحانه سميع الدعاء ، مجيب النّداء ، محقّق الرّجاء ، وهو حسبي ونعم الوكيل) .
ومن أشهر الرّحلات كذلك :
 (الرحلة العياشية إلى الديار النورانية أو ماء الموائد) لأبي سالم عبد الله بن محمّد بن أبي بكر العيّاشي المغربي المتوفّي سنة (1090 ه) .
الّذي ترجم له الكتّاني (6) بقوله : (العياشي نسبة إلى آيت عياش قبيلة من البربر تتاخم بلادهم الصّحراء من أحواز سجلماسة ويقال للواحد منهم بلغتهم فلان أعياش قاله الشيخ المسناوي في كتابه (جهد المقلّ القاصر) (7) .
وقال أيضا : (ألّف رحلته في مجلّدين كبيرين) اه .
وهي مطبوعة بفاس ، قال عنها الشيخ المسناوي في (جهد المقلّ القاصر) : (جمّة الفوائد عذبة الموارد ، غزيرة النّفع جليلة القدر ، جامعة المسائل العلمية المتنوّعة ما يفوت الحصر ، سلسة المساق والعبارة ، مليحة التصريح والإشارة) .
طبعت الرّحلة قديما طبعة حجريّة بفاس (1316 ه) ، والطبعة الثانية بتحقيق محمّد حجّي ، مصورة عن الطبعة الأولى ، والطبعة الثالثة في دار السويدي للنّشر والتوزيع أبو ظبي بتحقيق د.سعيد الفاضلي ود.سليمان القرشي .
ويوجد في مكتبة البلدية في مدينة الإسكندريّة بمصر نسخة مخطوطة تحت رقم (3437 ج) في جزأين ، بخطّ مغربيّ جميل ، كما أنّ هناك نسخة في مكتبة استانبول برقم (2415) .
والعياشي مالكي المذهب أشعري العقيدة غارق في التصوف ما ترك في رحلته قبرا ولا مزارا إلاّ دعا عنده ورجا بركة صاحبه وذكر شيئا من كراماته ، والغلوّ في القبور في رحلته واضح لكلّ ناظر ومتصفّح .
وهو محدّث وفقيه يفتي أهل القرى الّتي ينزل بها ويدرّسهم فقد شرح منظومة الإشبيلي في المصطلح ؛ كما يروي الأحاديث بإسناده ويحكم عليها صحّة وضعفا ومع هذا هو شاعر واديب وصوفي بارع في التوسل بالرسول وجلّ شعره في مدح النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بل كلّما عاقه في سفره عائق يلجأ إلى الإستغاثة إلى الله بنبيّه الكريم وبالقصائد المدحية لإزالة العوائق وكشف الكربات بل يعتقد أنّ تذليل الصّعاب في الرّحلة يعود إلى تلكم القصائد ، وهو مع كلّ هذا من أصحاب الموالد والزّارات والمشاهد . ويذكر أنّه مدح الرّسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في المولد في قصائد رتّبها على حروف المعجم .
وعقد فصلا في رحلته وجمع رسالة سمّاها (تحرير كلام القوم في أمر النّبيّ في النّوم) ، حشد فيها النصوص وساق عشرات الأقوال للأيمّة في المسألة كما رجّح فيها رؤية النبيّ في اليقضة على مذهب المتصوّفة وعمدته في ذلك رسالة (الكواكب الزّاهرة في اجتماع الاولياء يقظة بسيد الأولين والآخرين في الدنيا والآخرة) للشّيخ عبد القادر بن مغيزل الشّاذلي (8) .
ومسار رحلته كان ابتداء بسجلماسة مارّا بمدينتي تقرت وورقلة وقد سمّاهما في رحلته (أوكرت وواركلا) إلى طرابلس فالقاهرة إلى رابغ فمكة والمدينة كما انتقل عند عودته إلى القدس والخليل وغزّة ثمّ مرّ ببسكرة غلى أن وصل لبلده ظهر الاربعاء سابع عشر شوّال سنة أربع وسبعين وألف .
ويذكر في هذه الرّحلة زيارة الاتقياء ولقاء المشايخ الفضلاء ومحاضرة الأدباء الفضلاء وفوائد ممّن اجتمع بهم من العلماء والائمة وما وقف عليه من كتب وشروح في مكتباتهم .
وقد خصّ مشيخته بفهرسة سمّاها : (إقتفاء الاثر) (9) ذكر شيوخه المغاربة والمشارقة وعرّف بهم وبما اخذ عنهم .
ويبلغ مجموع الشيوخ الّذين أخذ عنهم من العلماء وأصحاب الطّلب ، أو الّذين تبادل معهم الأخذ أو افادوا منه ، ما يزيد على تسعين رجلا .
* - أخذه للقرآن الكريم :
وأوّل من قرأ عليه بالمدينة غداة نزوله به ، الشّيخ المقريء أبو الحسن علي الديبع اليمني قال : فسألته أن اقرأ عليه ختمة من القرآن العظيم بقراءة الإمام عبد الله بن كثير المكّي ، فأذن في ذلك ، وجعل لي وقتا معلوما بين من يقرأ عليه و ... وكان محقّقا لقراءة السّبع ، مجيدا لها ، حسن التلاوة ، ما سمعت أذني في أقطار الأرض كلّها –على كثرة ما سمعت- أحسن منه تلاوته للقرآن وأطيب منه نغمة به ، وأجود منه ترتيلا له ، يعطي الحروف حقّها في مخارجها من غير إفراط ولا تفريط في تؤدة وسكون ووقار ، بقراءة مسترسلة متناسبة ، لا يرجّع فيها ترجيع أهل الالحان .. ولا يمدّ في غير محلّ المدّ ، ولا يتركه في محلّه محافظا على مراتبه من توسّط وتفخيم وترقيق وتغليظ وتشديد وغننّة وإظهار وإخفاء ، إذا رأيته يقرأ رأيت أنّه يخشى الله .
ومن العلماء الّذين إلتقى بهم في رحلته كما يذكر في ترجمة الشّيخ محمّد بن عبد الكريم الفكّون القسنطيني (10) ما أنتجه والده الشّيخ من كتابة وتأليف ، وكان الشّيخ الغبن محمّد ، أمير ركب الحاجّ الجزائري الذي ينطلق من قسنطينة ، لقيه أبو سالم في أولى إمارة الرّكب ، وكان ابو سالم قد أدرك الشيخ الوالد عبد الكريم الفكون (ت 1073 ه) والتقى به لمّا حجّ معه سنة (1064 ه) .
فكان ممّا اطّلع عليه من كتب الشّيخ (11) :
- (شرح أرجوزة المكودي في التّصريف) وهو شرح جيّد ، فاق فيه –حسب أبي سالم- شرح ابي عبد الله المرابط الدلائي (12) .
- (جزء في تحريم الدّخان) (13)
- (كتاب في حوادث فقراء الوقت)
- (شرح مخارج الحروف من الشاطبية)
- (شرح لامية الجمل لابن المجراد السلوي)
- (شرح شواهد الشريف على الجرومية)
كما إطّلع أبو سالم في مكّة أيضا على كتب نادرة اخرى ، منها (تاريخ الإسلام) للذهبي في عشرة أجزاء كبار .
* - فوائد وغرائب :
من النّوادر التي ساقها أنّه دخل مدينة ورقلة وأقام بها لحضور صلاة الجمعة ، وصلّى بجامع المالكية ، خطب بها الخطيب خطبة أكثر فيها من اللّحن  والخطأ والتحريف مع إدغام أكثر حروفها ، فكان يتخوّف أن لا تصحّ معه جمعة إن كانت صلاته كخطبته الّتي دعا فيها للإمام المهدي ثمّ للسلطان الأعظم ، فلمّا سأل الخطيب عن المهدي أهو المنتظر أم غيره أجاب بأنّه النّبيّ فظهر بأنّه لا يفقه شيئا ، قال الرّحلة : فعلمت أنّ الخطبة مكتوبة في صحيفة من أيام المهدي بن تومرت .
ومن الغرائب (14) أنّه قصد مسجدا لصلاة المغرب متقن الصنعة ، مجصّص الأرض والحيطان ، على بابه أماكن ، وبجانبه مائضة معدّة للوضوء ومكان لقضاء الحاجة وتسخين الماء ، قال : فأعجبني غاية فلمّا دخل المؤذّن كبّر أربعا أوّل الأذان وأربعا آخرا فانكر ذلك في نفسه إذ القوم مالكية في ظنّه فلمّا دخل النّاس للصلاة ابتدروا زوايا المسجد يتيمّمون ، فقلت : عجبا هؤلاء كلّهم من ذوي الأعذار ثمّ وقع في نفسي أنّهم روافض ، ثمّ سأل بعد ذلك فغذا هم طائفة من الإباضية من أتباع عبد الله بن أباض يوافقون المعتزلة في اكثر عوائدهم ، كنفي الرؤية والقول بخلق القرىن ، ويبغضون بعض الصحابة ، وهم كثيرون في هذه القرية ، واصل مادتهم من جبال أباض وهم كلّهم روافض (15) ، وهؤلاء الرّوافض يسمّون أشياخهم بعم فلان ، فيقولون نصّ على هذه المسألة عمّ داود أو عمّ ابراهيم .
وقال أيضا : (وجدنا في بعض المزارع رجلا يحرث ببقرة واحدة ، وآخر يحرث بجمل ، والاعجب منهما إنسان يحرث بإنسان آخر يمسك احدهما المحراث ويجر الآخر ) .
رغم طبع هذه الرحلة عدّة طبعات فهي لم تحقّق تحقيقا علميّا يكشف ما فيها من غلوّ في الصّالحين وتوسّل غير مشروع وتاويل للصفات وغيرها من المسائل العقدية المهمة .
ومن الرّحلات التي تزخر بها خزانة المغاربة :
(أصفى الموارد في تهذيب نظم الرّحلة الحجازية للشيخ الوالد) لمحمّد المختار السّوسي ، طبعة المغرب .
(رحلة التيجاني) تأليف أبي محمّد عبد الله بن محمّد ابن أحمد التيجاني التونسي (ت 717 ه) ، طبع في الدّار العربية للكتاب ليبيا – تونس (1981) .
(رحلة الوزير في افتكاك الأسير) تأليف الوزير محمّد ابن عبد الوهّاب الغسّاني الأندلسي الفاسي المالكي (ت 1119 ه) ، طبع في دار السويدي -الإمارات- الطّبعة الأولى (2002) بتحقيق نوري الجراح .
(ناصر الدّين على القوم الكافرين) مخطوط ، وهو مختصر من كتاب (رحلة الشّهاب) .
مؤلفه : أحمد بن قاسم بن أحمد بن الفقيه قاسم . دار الكتب المصرية القاهرة رقم (1634) ، عدد الأوراق 38 ورقة .
(رحلة العبدري) (ت بعد 688 ه) وهو العلاّمة الأديب المحدّث المسند النّاقد الرّحال أبو عبد الله محمّد بن محمّد ابن محمّد بن علي بن أحمد بن مسعود العبدري المغربي المالكي .
يحكي في رحلته اجتماعه بابن دقيق العيد ومدحه لابن قطان الفاسي
قال الزركلي في (الأعلام) (7/31) : كتاب (رحلة خ) نشر شاربونو () مقتطفات منه في المجلة الآسيوية (4 من الحلقة الخامسة) ومنه مخطوطة مصورة كاملة في دار الكتب المصرية (رقم 2218 تاريخ ، تيمور) وكان العبدري قد بدأ بتقييدها في تلمسان ، ورحل من تلمسان في ربيع الاول (689 ه) ثمّ عاد إليها في طريقه بعد الحجّ ، واستقرّ في بلده ، حيث انجز الرّحلة . اه 
(رحلة ابن جبير) لابي الحسن محمّد بن احمد بن جبير الكناني الأندلسي البلنسي ، سمّاها : (تذكرة بالأخبار عن إتّفاقات الاسفار) ، إبتدأ بتقييدها يوم الجمعة الموفّى ثلاثين لشوال سنة (578 ه) .
سمع من أبيه بشاطبة وعني بالأدب فبلغ الغاية فيه وتقدم في صناعة القريض والكتابة ، خرج من غرناطة في رحلته الأولى سنة 578 ه ووصل إلى الإسكندرية بعد ثلاثين يوما ورحل إلى الشّام والعراق والجزيرة وغيرها ثمّ عاد إلى الاندلس سنة (581 ه) ، وذكر في هذه الرحلة ما شاهده من الآثار ، ووصف حال مصر في زمن السلطان صلاح الدين الايّوبي والمسجد الأقصى والجامع الاموي والسّاعة العجيبة التي كانت فيه وانتقد كثيرا من الأحوال .
والثّانية رحلها بعد فتح بيت المقدس على يد صلاح الدّين تبدأ سنة (585 ه) وتنتهي سنة (587 ه) .
والثالثة من سبتة إلى مكّة المكرّمة وبيت المقدس ، وكان المترجم من أهل المروءات ، مؤنسا للغرباء ، عاشقا لقضاء حوائج الناس ، كانت وفاته بالاسكندرية .
طبعت رحلته باسم (رحلة ابن جبير) أو (الرحلة غلى المشرق) ومعها مقدمة باللغة الغنجليزية للمستشرق وليم ريط ليدن
سنة (1852 م) ثمّ سنة (1907 م) على نفقة لجنة تذكار جيب ، وفي مطبعة السعادة مصر سنة (1326 ه – 1908 م)
(ملء العبية بما جمع بطول الغيبة في الوجه الوجيهة إلى الحرمين مكة وطيبة) المعروفة ب (رحلة ابن رشيد السبتي) (ت 721 ه)
طبعة الدّار التونسية للنشر 1402 ه – 1982 م تحقيق الدكتور محمد الحبيب بن الخوجة .
(الرحلة الإبريزية إلى الدّيار الإنجليزية) للشّيخ أبي الجمال محمّد الطّاهر بن عبد الرحمن الفاسي .
كتاب ممتع حكى فيه مؤلفه ما شاهده في رحلة إلى الدّيار الإنجليزية قام بها عام (1276 ه) الموافق ل (1860 م) كسفير للدولة المغربية العلوية ، وهو يصف العجائب والغرائب الّتي شاهدها هناك بما فيها من عبرة لمن اعتبر .
طبع في جامعة محمّد الخامس سنة (1387 ه – 1976 م) بتحقيق الاستاذ محمّد الفاسي .
هذا ما تسنّى ذكره في هذا المقام من رحلات علمية مغاربية راجيا من الله التوفيق والعون لذكر ما حوته من فوائد واقتناص ما فيها
من شوارد الفرائد ، في مقام ىخر والحمد لله أوّلا وآخرا وظاهرا وباطنا وصلّى الله على محمّد نبيّنا وعلى آله وصحبه وسلّم . 
..............................  ..........................
 الهامش :

1 – طبعت عدّة مرّات أحسنها طبعة الدكتور علي بن المنتصر الكتّاني بدار الرّسالة .
2 – المتوكّل على الله فارس بن عليّ بن عثمان بن يعقوب المريني ، أبو عنان (729 – 759 ه) من ملوك الدّولة المرينية بالمغرب ولد بفاس الجديدة ونشا محبوبا في قومه لفضله وعلمه ، ثار على أبيه وبويع في حياته عام (749 ه) ، إحتل تلمسان وانتظم له المغرب الاوسط ، وانتزع قسنطينة وتونس من أيدي الحفصيين ، قتله وزيره الحسن بن عمر الفودوي خنقا ، كان فارسا شجاعا فقيها وكاتبا بليغا وشاعرا له آثار من مدارس وزوايا (الأعلام) (5/127) .
3 – محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن جزيّ الكلبي ، أبو عبد الله (721 -757 ه) ؛ شاعر من كتّاب الدواوين السلطانية أندلسي من اهل غرناطة ولد بها واستكتبه الحجّاج بن يوسف بن الأحمر النصري ثم ضربه بالسياط من غير ذنب اقترفه ؛ فانتقل إلى المغرب وأقام بفاس عند ملكها المتوكّل على الله أبي عنان المر يني وتوفي فيها له كتاب في (تاريخ غرناطة) (الأعلام) (7/37)
4 – من أوعى الردود العلمية على ما جاء من غفتراء في تلك الرّحلة ما سطّره الشّيخ عبد المعزّ محمّد عليّ فركوس حفظه الله انظر (دعوى نسبة التّشبيه والتّجسيم لابن تيمية وبراءته من ترويج المغرضين لها)
5 – طبعت بتحقيق حسن السّائح وقد اثبت في تقديمه للكتاب أنّ ابن بطّوطة ربّما سمع باسم عالم من علماء البلد الّتي زارها فيذكر اسمه في رحلته ولو لم يتّصل به اتصالا شخصيّا أو يقابله حقيقة بل يستفيد ممّا سمعه ويضمنه رحلته وكأنّه قابله أو شاهده كما فعل في تونس حين ذكر علما من أعلامها وهو ابن الغماز .
6 –  (فهرس الفهارس) (2/833/472) ؛ كما افرد ترجمته حفيده ابو عبد الله محمّد بن حمزة بن ابي سالم في كتابه (الزّهر الباسم في جملة من كلام ابي سالم)
7 – أبو عبد الله الشّهير بالمسناوي ابن احمد بن محمّد الملقب بالمسناوي ابن محمّد بن أبي بكر الدّلائي صاحب رسالة (نصر القبض والرّد على من أنكر مشروعيته في صلاة النفل والفرض) التي طبعت لكن لم تحقق وكتابه (جهد المقلّ القاصر في نصرة الشيخ عبد القادر) مخطوط لم يطبع ويبدو من خلاله أنّ مصنّفه مثبت لصفات الباري عزّ وجلّ .
8 – ذكره الغمام الذهبي في (العبر) فقال ( الشاذلي أبو الحسن عليّ بن عبد الجبّار المغربي الزاهد شيخ الطائفة الشّاذلية سكن الإسكندرية وله عبارات في التصوف توهم ويتكلف له الإعتذار عنها وعنه أخذ أبو العباس المرسي وتوفى الشاذلي بصحراء عيذاب متوجها إلى بيت الله الحرام في أوائل ذي القعدة 656 ه (عيذاب) على طريق الصعيد المصري .
9 – نشرت فهرسة (إقتفاء الاثر) بتحقيق الأستاذ نفيسة الذّهبي وصدرت ضمن منشورات كلّية الىداب بالرباط 1996 م
10 – (شيخ الإسلام عبد الكريم الفكون/ داعية السلفية) لابي القاسم سعد الله الناشر : دار الغرب الإسلامي .. بيروت
11 – ما ذكر من مؤلّفات لا تزال مخطوطة وما طبع منها لم يذكره الرّحالة وهو كتاب (منشور الهداية في من ادّعى العلم والولاية) تقديم وتحقيق الدكتور بلقاسم سعد الله نشر دار الغرب الإسلامي بيروت
ومن مؤلفاته (سربال الرّدّة في من جعل السّبعين لرواة الإقرا [كذا] عدّة) ذكر ابو القاسم سعد الله في موسوعته (تاريخ الجزائر) (2/25) أنّ الكتاب مخطوط بباريس وهو تاليف في القراءات غنيّ بالىراء والنقول عالج فيه أنواع القراءات ورواتها
12 – انظر (الزّاوية الدلائية ودورها الديني والسياسي) لمحمد حجّي المطبعة الوطنية الرّباط ؛ وله شرح على تصريف الافعال توجد منه نسخة بخزانة الشيخ البشير محمودي بالغرب الجزائري أنظر فهرسة رقم 48 .
13 – واسمه (محدّد السّنان في نحور اصحاب الدّخان) لخّصه العيّاشي في رحلته 
14 – انظر (116 – 126) في رحلته
15 – الصواب أنهم ينسبون إلى الخوارج [التحرير] .
.

----------


## طالبه

بارك الله فيك

اود السؤال عن 



> (أصفى الموارد في تهذيب نظم الرّحلة الحجازية للشيخ الوالد) لمحمّد المختار السّوسي ، طبعة المغرب .


في اي قرن
ومن هو الرحال، هل هو والد المؤلف
وهل هي موجودة خارج المغرب

بوركت،،

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> بارك الله فيك
> اود السؤال عن 
> في اي قرن
> ومن هو الرحال، هل هو والد المؤلف
> وهل هي موجودة خارج المغرب
> بوركت،،


وفيك بارك الله
أختي الفاضلة : لست سوى ناسخ للمقال أمّا صاحبه فهو الأخ الفاضل *أشرف جلال بن أودينة* وقد أثبت نسبة المقال إليه في عنوان الموضوع ومقدمته ومع هذا فالذي وقفت عليه بعد بحث بسيط بواسطة ال(google) هو أنّ الكتاب عبارة عن رجز للشيخ علي الإلغي رحمه الله -وهو جدّ محقق الكتاب وطابعه المشار إليه - ويظهر من ترجمته (معجم البابطين) أنه صوفي غارق في التصوف كيف لا وهو من مشايخ الصوفية في بلده وقد أنشا زاوية تابعة للطريقة الدرقاوية بإلغ
أما عن حياته فحسب ما نشر في معجم البابطين فهي بين ( 1851 - 1910 م) أمّا الكتاب فهو موجود على الشبكة ..
رابط الترجمة :
http://www.almoajam.org/poet_details.php?id=4716
الكتاب :
http://merbad.net/vb/showthread.php/...8%D8%B3%D9%8A-...

----------


## طالبه

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

يرفع .. عسى ينفع

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> (الرحلة العياشية إلى الديار النورانية أو ماء الموائد) لأبي سالم عبد الله بن محمّد بن أبي بكر العيّاشي المغربي المتوفّي سنة (1090 ه) .
> ............
> ومسار رحلته كان ابتداء بسجلماسة مارّا بمدينتي تقرت وورقلة وقد سمّاهما في رحلته (أوكرت وواركلا) إلى طرابلس فالقاهرة إلى رابغ فمكة والمدينة كما انتقل عند عودته إلى القدس والخليل وغزّة ثمّ مرّ ببسكرة غلى أن وصل لبلده ظهر الاربعاء سابع عشر شوّال سنة أربع وسبعين وألف .
> .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


بارك الله فيكم على هذه الفوائد.


من باب الفائدة : 


مدينة "أوكرت" ليست بمدينة "تڨرت" فهما مدينتان مختلفتان، إنما سمى المؤلف مدينة تڨرت بإسمها : "تكرت" (الملاحظ أن المؤلف يعوض حرف "ڨ" بحرف الكاف)، نجد ذلك في المجلد الأول صفحة 119 / 120 (طبعة دار السويدي بتحقيق الدكتور سعيد الفاضلي و الدكتور سليمان القرشي ): 
"وفي الغد منها مررنا ببلدة يقال لها أكرك، وهي أول بلد وادي ريغ. ورحنا إلى بلدة تماسين، وهي بلدة كثيرة العمارة و النخيل، وأميرها ابن عم أمراء *تكرت*...
...
ثم ارتحلنا منها ونزلنا *تكرت*، وهي قاعدة وادي ريغ ومسكن أمرائها أولاد جلاب."


و نلاحظ هنا تصحيفا في إسم مدينة الڨوڨ، فقد طبعت في الكتاب : "أكرك"، و الصواب "أكوك" أي أڨوڨ أو الڨوڨ و هي نهاية وادي ريغ، فوادي ريغ يبدأ من رأس الوادي بأعالي مدينة المغير وينتهي بقرية الڨوڨ التابعة لبلدة عمر بجانب مدينة تماسين.


والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

للفائدة :
مدينة أوكرت  المذكورة هي مدينة : أوقروت (أوڨروت) و هي تبعد ب 70 كلم عن مدينة تيميمون و 120 كم عن مدينة أدرار بالجزائر، وقد مر العياشي بعدها بمدينة المنيعة (القليعة)، ثم ورقلة (وركلا)، ثم النقوسة (مكوسا)، ثم القوق، ثم تماسين، ثم تقرت، ثم وادي سوف ثم مدينة الرباح و هي قريبة من مدينة واد سوف، ثم مر بشط الجريد بتونس ، ثم قرى نفزاوة، ثم مدينة جمنة  وهي بلدة بالجنوب التونسي تابعة إداريا إلى ولاية قبلي وتقع على الطريق التي تربط مدينة قبلي بمدينة دوز، ثم زريق بقابس، ثم بلاد زواغة وهي نواحي صبراتة بليبيا وقد أخطأ محقق الكتاب بجعلها في تاهرت فهما مدينتان مختلفتان، ثم مدينة الزاوية (زاوية صرمان) وهي على بعد 48 كلم من  طرابلس ليبيا، ثم طرابلس.


أما في رحلة عودته فقد مر بتوزر في تونس، ثم زريبة الوادي بالجزائر، ثم سيدي عقبة ، ثم بسكرة، ثم أولاد جلال، ثم سيدي مخلوف قرب الأغواط، ثم الأغواط، ثم بوسمغون و هي تابعة لولاية البيض، ثم مدينة فجيج بالمغرب.


والله أعلم.

----------

